# XJ2 sport tuned suspension on a 2013 1LT?



## Steelmesh (Jan 16, 2016)

Is there a visual way to confirm this on the vehicle? The option codes list shows this for my vehicle from the GM global connect printout.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Does your LT have a RS package?
If it does, you should also have a 'Z' link incorporated into the rear suspension.

RS+ 'Z'link= XJ2, if memory (fading) serves.

Rob


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

Robby said:


> Does your LT have a RS package?
> If it does, you should also have a 'Z' link incorporated into the rear suspension.
> 
> RS+ 'Z'link= XJ2, if memory (fading) serves.
> ...


Hes right. there is another "sport tuned suspension" code available on 2lt and ltz models that utilize a better set of shocks and struts with the slightly stiffer/lower springs that come on the eco model.


It is nothing more than the zlink. no special difference other than the rear axle alignment strategy. Although that suspension, in my opinion, is more important to someone who plans to upgrade their suspension at some point.


----------



## Steelmesh (Jan 16, 2016)

Here is the list of option codes. Not sure how the RS package would be noted last page shows XJ2:

List of Options


----------



## Steelmesh (Jan 16, 2016)

Just crawled under it and googled z-link. The suspension I have does not have any links, it's a solid axle like the rear of an old minivan.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

You have the base suspension. The Z-link is awesome but you need to.change the factory tires and really throw it into a corner to see it come to oife


----------



## Steelmesh (Jan 16, 2016)

money_man said:


> You have the base suspension. The Z-link is awesome but you need to.change the factory tires and really throw it into a corner to see it come to oife


Just throwing it out there...if a car is delivered without options the customer paid for, shouldn't GM be slapped? Or is this a "clerical error"?


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

If you are the original owner and it has the code for zlink, but you don't have it, I believe you need legal assistance if the dealer doesn't fix it. But you'll wanna clarify the code first.


----------



## Steelmesh (Jan 16, 2016)

170-3tree said:


> If you are the original owner and it has the code for zlink, but you don't have it, I believe you need legal assistance if the dealer doesn't fix it. But you'll wanna clarify the code first.


I am now the second owner so I guess the only option would be to swap a zlink in it on my own dime...


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Honestly man unless you're going to be doing some extremely spirited driving I would get better tires and use what you have. That z-link can't be cheap.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

According to my 2013 manual:

GNG - Chassis Equip Rear - Rear axle, compound crank, additional watt linkage.
CNF - Chassis Equip Rear - Rear axle, compound crank.
XJ2 - Chassis - Sport, lowered

I have a LTZ (non-RS), which has a Z-link (aka watts link). It has RPOs CNG and XJ2. It does NOT have CNF.

It's entirely possible that early years tended to bundle the z-link with the RS package, but we've noted elsewhere that the z-link is disappearing from the lower trim models as the model years progress.


----------



## LS6rally (Dec 2, 2014)

Does your glove-box sticker contain these RPO codes, OP?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

2011 all cruze had the Z-link except the ECO with a manual transmission, 2012 GM stopped installing on the LS model. IN 2013+ only the 2LT and LTZ it came standard and GM removed from all 1LT and ECO automatic cars. All cars no matter what year with the RS package have the Z-link. 

The sport tuned suspension Is different springs and struts and only has ever came installed on 2LT, LTZ and diesel models. The RS package in Canada also includes 18in LTZ wheels so it comes with the STS. 

I've drove both my 2012 1LT RS with the Z-link and a 2014 and 2015 1LT models without. On an uneven road with multiple filled potholes that would throw the car left and right its a night and day difference in how stable the car feels and how smooth the ride is with the Z-link. The faster I drove without the Z-link the more pronounced the uneven/unglued ride became. On a smooth road or in most cornering I felt no difference at all. On very sharp corners(or in a round-about) my Z=link car felt like it was more planted and cornered tighter without feeling like I was pushing the limits. The Non-zlink in the same scenario seemed I had to turn the wheel farther to accomplish the same task.


----------

